# Looking for Party Dress for !! year old!!



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Can anyone help.

Looking for a dress for a wedding for my very tall (she is 5 foot 7 - like me) 11 year old daughter!!
Want something a little modern - and definitely not the typical EGyptian bling look (plastic sparkle and sequins).

We are open to anything - good tailors / shops anyone can reccoment (Zara is great - but the sizes just don't fit her anymore!!

Living in 6th October.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Can anyone help.
> 
> Looking for a dress for a wedding for my very tall (she is 5 foot 7 - like me) 11 year old daughter!!
> Want something a little modern - and definitely not the typical EGyptian bling look (plastic sparkle and sequins).
> ...


oh I can relate to that  

My daughter (13 now) is also quite tall and for years now I had to search for suitable clothes in her size that were not too grown up. 

I personally don't like over the top bling and last time we had an engagement party I bought her outfit from H&M, but not from the children's section, I gave up on that a long time ago. Sometimes you can find things that are age appropriate in the grown up section but it all depends on what you are looking for. 

There used to be a shop in CityStars, quite close to Zara, plenty of party dresses, some bling some quite pretty. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the shop right now. It's near BodyShop and Claire's too...


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
thanks for the tips about City Stars, and H&M - I did look in Zara at some of the ladies clothes - but gee whizz it was the price that put me off!! .


ANd that is the thing isn't it - finding something that is age appropriate.

But don't get me started - I begin to sound like my grandmother!!
But my daughter is only 11 - and some off the shoulder/backless number with s skirt so short it skims her pants or tight bum showing hotpants (and thats the trendy stuff) don't do it for me!! I read some of the slogans on Tshirts here in Egypt - and despair!! I know Europe has taken time to realise that they aren't appropriate - but the message is taking it's time to filter to Egypt!!
'_Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me'_ '_let me take you to heaven_' - found on t-shirts here with a tag that gave the age as 11/12 years!!!!
OMG!! 

Same as the one that was in the UK a couple of years agao that helped to kick start the debate there - 'So many boys - so little time!!' on a childs t-shirt!!!!!

I really am not an old fuddy duddy - but you have to draw the line somewhere!! And teach your daughters to respect themselves!!

Now let me climb off my soapbox!!! 

And I don't like the blingtastic stuff I see here - really horrible!! (to be honest neither does my daughter!!).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Marks & Spencer ... not sure what they have but worth a look as they always tend to be on the more modest side


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you tried Monsoon in Maadi City Center? I don't go regularly, plus I have two boys, but I recall having seen cute girls dresses there and having wished to have a girl, so I could buy clothes like that ;-). Good luck!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

alexvw said:


> Have you tried Monsoon in Maadi City Center? I don't go regularly, plus I have two boys, but I recall having seen cute girls dresses there and having wished to have a girl, so I could buy clothes like that ;-). Good luck!


If it's anyhting like the one in CityStars they only sell children sized clothes


----------

